
Incremental Development for Games (Is Hard) - kirubakaran
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2008/04/24/incremental-development-for-games-is-hard/
======
pixpop
"Be careful here, though. Even seemingly trivial things like UI or VFX can
have a massive impact on the usability of your game." UI has a massive impact
on usability? Well I'll be darned.

~~~
ConradHex
In most software, the UI is what you use primarily to interact with the
software. In games, what's called the "UI" is usually what you use for tasks
like saving and loading games, and setting options. It's also frequently given
to a junior programmer to implement.

I'm a professional game developer, and I think the article makes some really
good points.

